# #operaplot



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Some of you may be aware of a competition on Twitter called #operaplot. It's a contest where people try to summarise the plot of an opera in 130 characters or less. It's hosted by Miss Mussel of The Omniscient Mussel. There are fabulous prizes to be won, including a meet and eat (enormous cakes) with Danielle De Niese and it's generally a lot of fun.
I participated last year and will be participating again this year.

This year's judge is bass-baritone Eric Owens. Last year's was El Guapo.
The contest starts this Monday, April 10, and is over on Friday, April 15th.

I thought we could share any submissions we make and our Twitter accounts here in this thread.

I'm participating. Are you?

___________________________

#operaplot FAQ
#operaplot prize pool
Last years entries (mine are from Twitter username 'Dustefjerten')

My Twitter account


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I would, but I've read so many and taken part in this before so I'm not sure I would be free of plagiarism.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Sounds fun, I'll give it a try.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Do we include the name of the opera? Cause that'll use a chunk of characters. Or is the goal to be clear enough that the opera can be guessed?
For example, here is one I just dashed off, is this guessable by any of y'all? 

D:Get married! E:Shan't! D:k,then I will! M:To my lovely sister? D:Yep! What could possibly go wrong? (everything goes wrong, then is fixed)


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> Do we include the name of the opera? Cause that'll use a chunk of characters. Or is the goal to be clear enough that the opera can be guessed?
> For example, here is one I just dashed off, is this guessable by any of y'all?
> 
> D:Get married! E:Shan't! D:k,then I will! M:To my lovely sister? D:Yep! What could possibly go wrong? (everything goes wrong, then is fixed)


No, the opera's title is not necessary. The operaplots are either filed under their operas or sorted as orphans where commenters can sort them.
The goal is really just trying to condense the plot of an opera into 130 characters and slapping #operaplot at the end. There's no need for it to be too guessable, if you don't want it to.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Some of you may be aware of a competition on Twitter called #operaplot. It's a contest where people try to summarise the plot of an opera in 130 characters or less. It's hosted by Miss Mussel of The Omniscient Mussel. There are fabulous prizes to be won, including a meet and eat (enormous cakes) with Danielle De Niese and it's generally a lot of fun.
> I participated last year and will be participating again this year.
> 
> This year's judge is bass-baritone Eric Owens. Last year's was El Guapo.
> ...


The day the prize is a Meet and Make Love with Anna Netrebko I'll participate.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

What would she do for the other 23 hours, 59 minutes, and 30 seconds of her day?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> What would she do for the other 23 hours, 59 minutes, and 30 seconds of her day?


:lol: good one!

I'm sure she'd be touched and flattered with my eagerness and would allow me to recover and try again...


----------

